# Retiring from the Forums



## usafmedic45 (Jul 4, 2010)

Everyone,
Due to personal matters and other related demands on my time, I am announcing my retirement from the forums effective immediately.  Thank you to all the friends I have made here and best of luck to all who come to this forum for advice and guidance.


----------



## reaper (Jul 4, 2010)

Not retiring, Hiatus!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2010)

Pfffft you'll be back. No one can stay away. We are like heroin.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2010)

I swear, I had nothing to do with it!!!!

Like Reaper said, why not make it hiatus instead and return whenever you can and/or feel like it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to see this  Come back!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Take care, good luck in everything. I learned a lot from you, sir. Thank you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2010)

usaf,

Regardless of weather you make it back here or not I have enjoyed learning from you. Even though we didn't always agree on everything. I was able to take something from almost every post you made. If you ever feel the urge to come back, I'll be waiting for ya, ready to hear more. 

Take care mate!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 5, 2010)

*USAF, good luck and thanks for the second chance*

...............


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 5, 2010)

Well that just sucks, I have not been on here in a while. I get busy and don't get on as much as I'd like to but it seems like every time I get back we're losing someone else that has good useful information to share.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 5, 2010)

Love the drama.  Those that really quit just disappear with no announcement.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 5, 2010)

And I seem some things have not changed at all........^_^


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 5, 2010)

*To everything, turn turn turn...*

There is a sort of life cycle in many discussion forums. You dive in, you post and reply and argue, then you sort of get bored with repetitive material and people you don't agree with, then you get PO'ed, then you retire.


----------



## firetender (Jul 5, 2010)

I've enjoyed our tangles! See ya soon.


----------



## Trayos (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope to see you back, you always provided interesting points ^_^


----------



## Meursault (Jul 6, 2010)

Run! Run while you can!



mycrofft said:


> There is a sort of life cycle in many discussion forums. You dive in, you post and reply and argue, then you sort of get bored with repetitive material and people you don't agree with, then you get PO'ed, then you retire.



I'm sorry you've had such a bad run of forums. I've outlived the two I was a regular at, more or less: one was killed  when its project ended and one was struck by an especially large drama bomb and split, then its offspring fell apart some more. I'm going to have to continue my streak, aren't I...


----------



## firecoins (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not retiring from here until my pension kicks in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I am not retiring from here until my pension kicks in.



We get pensions?! How come no one shares this kind of info with me?


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 6, 2010)

Best of Luck (AKA TheDitchDoctor).......another time,another place....later Steve.:beerchug:


----------



## piranah (Jul 6, 2010)

good luck and take it easy its been interesting..


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> We get pensions?! How come no one shares this kind of info with me?



Because the forum heads blew the pension fund on emoticon forum upgrades, so there actually isn't any money left for your pension.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 7, 2010)

*Usaf...*

Sorry to hear of your retirement. Until you return, I must say...



So Long and Thanks for All The Fish!


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay....how does one _retire_ from an internet forum? Getting a pension?

In case you manage to read this, thanks for reneging on your offer to let me shadow you and "forgetting" several times to make good on your promise.  To let you know, I was looking forward to riding with you for several months now and have been anxiously awaiting your reply until I recently found this posting. It was pretty unprofessional to dodge not one, but two attempts to get you to make good on your statement of offer to allow me to ride with you and then not provide contact information.

I wouldn't make a big deal of it but since you decided to "call me out" online for what you thought was my intended career path without knowing anything about me I feel compelled to "call you out" for not following through on your rhetoric. 

For anyone else, be careful what you say or don't say to what you assume are distant, anonymous people on these forums because you never know who you might run into IRL. Thanks.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol what are you gonna fight him when you see him?!  Inturdnet.  Better than courage in a bottle.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol yeah behind the monkey bars at first recess. The message is for him and him alone. But thanks for commenting on something you don't know anything about haha j/k. It was an airplane rid actually!


----------

